# Steuerzeichen für Space (Leerzeichen)?



## lord.paddington (20. Nov 2004)

wie sieht denn das Steuerzeichen (Escape Sequenz) für ein Leerzeichen (Space) aus?  :roll:


----------



## foobar (20. Nov 2004)

Ein Leerzeichen mußt du nicht escapen, aber es gibt die Sequenz \\s, die steht für Whitespace vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## lord.paddington (20. Nov 2004)

Danke!

Habe auch noch \u0020 für das Leerzeichen gefunden


----------



## Roar (20. Nov 2004)

@foobar: aber nur in regex


----------

